# Squirrel/Rabbit with .32 Crockett



## Rev_William (May 4, 2010)

Well I have to say after putting a kit together last yr and finally getting loads down for this season It has got to be the funnest hunts I've had in a long time. Thanks to all the guys who gave me info on loads and what to expect. The only thing I want to say is even with 15 gr of fffg a head shot tends to remove every thing from neck up on rabbits and squirrels at about 30-35 yds.


----------

